# I think I am pregnant



## LOVEDOVE

Hello everyone, I would like to just tell my entire story so you can better understand whats going on. So I have had normal periods ever since I was 11 years old. The same cycle every 28 days, I start heavy from day 1 to day four, only a few clots, bright red, the fifth day is light flow but red. Day one through day four I put on 2 pads at a time so I don't leak. But I change 5-6 times a day. Pads are full with bright red blood. The fifth day I change maybe 3 times. With usually the last time light to none but still bright red. My period starts between midnight and 6am. I am sexually active I do not use condoms all the time. I had sex numerous times. February 2019, I noticed that I was bleeding heavier then the heavy. I went to the doctors and they checked me for endometriosis and fibroids (Sorry for spelling) but they said No endometriosis or Fibroids and it looked like everything was looking great. No endo or fibroids. The pregnancy test was negative. They said the uterus was thick. So I started to have pregnancy symptoms nausea, frequent urination, cravings, sore swollen boobs. March comes I did not start my cycle between midnight and 6am so I started to get nervous. Then around 2pm I started bleeding light pink in which turned to red. But I only used 2 pads a day as I did not fill them up more like a light period. Then I had no clots. I bled for 3 days. I only bled when I wiped. So When April came my cycle started 2 days before anticipated But is started in the afternoon and did the same thing in March but lighter. I could of used one pad a day but I changed it. Then here goes May my expected cycle day is May 15th, but on May 12th, I broke up with my boyfriend and cried all day. Then that night I had small clots ONLY coming out. I did not have any active bleeding at all just burgundy clots. Then on Monday the 13th, I woke up and clots was coming out. So I went to the ER. On my way to the ER, I threw up and was nauseated. They rushed me back to ultrasound. Although, when she was performing the ultrasound blood clots was on the wand thingy. The results came back my uterus is fine, no endo, or fibroids, my cervix is closed and ovaries are okay and tubes are okay. The blood test was negative. So the next day this is day 3 NO MORE CLOTS...now it is a light brown color in my pad and when I wipe. I used maybe 1 pad. Then the day I was suppose to start my period I had just the light brown spotting in my pad and when I wiped. Then on Thursday I wiped it was a lighter brown to nothing. It stopped. I had a pulling sensation. I was told it was either After the egg fertilized and planted or Implantation or I was pregnant with multiples and miscarried one and implanted the other. Has anyone been through this? When should I take a test. My Ovulation day was April 30-May 4th. I had unprotected sex on April, 28-30 & May 2nd. My implantation day should of been either the May 11 or 12th.


----------

